# 4Pass 4 sale



## snowphoto10 (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey, I have a 4 pass to Copper Mountain. It's brand new I haven't had a chance to use a day on it and I actually need to sell it. The 4 pass is running $120.00, but I'll sell you the same one for $60.00. If you're interested just drop me a line at [email protected]


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

yeah, and you could also buy them for $69...


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Nice try,dickbreath. Take that shit to Texas and sell it to some gapers who don't know any better. Grow a brain, ya f'n scammer. Loser


----------



## pedro (Nov 8, 2005)

Whats the big deal here? he's asking $60.

Maybe this thread should be moved over to telemarkwhiners.com.


----------



## andy (Oct 13, 2003)

I'll give you $30 for it.

I'll need to verify the days remaining on it.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

pedro said:


> Whats the big deal here? he's asking $60.
> 
> Maybe this thread should be moved over to telemarkwhiners.com.


um, see the edit...he wasn't originally asking that.

maybe your reply should be moved over to getaclue.com  





don't take me too seriously...I'm not


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

So where can I still get the 4 packs? I need to get 2 of these fuckers


----------

